# Bark or No Bark?



## dionysus (Oct 26, 2006)

Please excuse me if this is an "old" topic, but I didn't readily see anything posted on this. I have come into quite a bit of orchard wood (apple and cherry). My question is should the bark be removed, left on, or does it matter????  I have gotten lots of good advice from y'all so far and I'm sure this will be no different. Looking forward to replies.
Thanks, 

Ron


----------



## illini (Oct 26, 2006)

I would like to add to this topic please :? 
Have two year old apple from trees taken down by tornado
Would like to debark some to see if there IS a difference

Anybody know how to skin this #*/#@ stuff!


----------



## zardnok (Oct 26, 2006)

Do you have a high pressure washer??  If you can let it sit for a month or two and dry out a tad, a high pressure washer at close range will cut the bark right off.  At least the one I have does!!


----------



## monty (Oct 26, 2006)

From what I have experienced properly seasoned wood which has not been dragged over dirt or through mud does not need to be debarked for smoking use. "Dirty wood" can impart an off flavor depending on what type of material it has been dragged through.

I regularly use maple and cherry from my heating woodpile. The loggers who provide it cut and drag during the winter months so there is no off flavor stuff on the wood and the bark is welcome in my smoker.

Cheers!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree. I would not worry about taking the bark off the wood. It's no different from oak, hickory or cherry wood. Take it the way it is and enjoy all of it.


----------



## illini (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for your replies

Had another local smoker tell me I must remove bark

I did not argue with him but the seeds of doubt had been planted :(

Edit: My apologies Ron, I seem to have imposed myself on your post. :oops:


----------



## dionysus (Oct 27, 2006)

No problem Illini. Actually it was a good addition. If the concensus was to debark, it never occurred to me to ask what was the best method of doing that.
As a side note I have used the wood both with and without the bark. To me there was no difference except that it's a royal pain in the a** to get the stuff off. The cherry I used on some sockeye salmon and the apple on a messa ribs. Both smokes where (as my kids say) awesome !!!!
I have 3 more salmons thawed and ready for filleting, going on the smoker on Sunday .... maybe I'll try a mixture of both cherry and apple this time


----------

